# FS: Volkl Ac40 unlimited carbon 170's



## kingslug (Mar 15, 2010)

*FS: Volkl Ac40 unlimited carbon 170's   SOLD*

They are just too small and too stiff for the kind of skiing I like to do. Anyone interested $300.00


----------



## kingslug (Mar 17, 2010)

Nothin huh....


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 17, 2010)

Pics?

What year?  Bindings?  How many days on them?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2010)

I added "FS:" to your thread title, so that people know you're trying to sell them.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 18, 2010)

I bought them 2 years ago, the binding are the only ones that come with them, integrated system, about 20 days on them.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 18, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I added "FS:" to your thread title, so that people know you're trying to sell them.



Thanx.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 21, 2010)

These are still for sale..make offer.


----------



## 924s20vt (Nov 25, 2010)

you've got pm


----------



## kingslug (Nov 26, 2010)

Sold!


----------

